# Eclipse externe Dateien mit einbinden



## Bjoern123 (13. Okt 2008)

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem. Nutze Eclipse und bei meinem Projekt muss eine txt Datei mit eingebunden werden. Diese speichert paar Informationen die vom Java-Programm eingelesen werden sollen. Eclipse sagt aber immer das er die Datei nicht findet. Sie befindet sich im gleichen Ordner wie die Java Dateien, habe sie mit Eclipse erstellt und sie werden mir auch im Paket mit angezeigt. 

Nachher soll das Ganze als jar ausgeliefert werden, wobei die txt datei halt extern mit kommt. Wie krieg ichs hin, das Eclipse weis auf welche Datei er zugreifen soll?

Im Prinzip laeufts. Ich habs mit BlueJ getestet, der erkennt automatisch wenn ich auf "bla.txt" zugreifen will und die im gleichen Ordner liegt welche gemeint ist....

Danke


----------



## Bjoern123 (13. Okt 2008)

ps. Mit classpath und so kenn ich mich aus


----------



## Bjoern123 (14. Okt 2008)

wie geht das genau?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Okt 2008)

Eclipse greift gar nicht auf irgendwelche Dateien zu, das macht Java. Wie versuchst du es denn?


----------



## Bjoern123 (14. Okt 2008)

```
import java.io.BufferedReader;

public static String readDBCfg(String type) throws IOException{
		String address = "";
		
		FileReader fr = new FileReader("database.cfg");
	    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);

	    address = br.readLine();
	    address = br.readLine();
	    if(type == "port"){
	    	address = br.readLine();
	    	address = br.readLine();
	    }
	    
	    br.close();
		return address;
	}
```

so...


----------



## bjoern123 (14. Okt 2008)

ok public class Config{ usw. hab ich gerade nicht mitkopiert, aber das wichtige ist ja drin^^


----------



## Wildcard (14. Okt 2008)

Wenn du einen relativen Pfad angibst bezieht sich der auf das Arbeitsverzeichnis. In Eclipse wird dies in der Launch Konfiguration eingestellt, in der fertigen Anwendung ist es abhängig davon, von wo das Programm gestartet wurde.


----------



## bjoern123 (15. Okt 2008)

also ich hab mir erstmal damit beholfen, dass ich den ganzen Pfad angebe. So konnte ich ein Bisschen weiterarbeiten. Ich moechte das aber irgendwann "ausliefern" also eine jar Datei und die txt Dateien einem anderen zur Verfuegung stellen. Die txt Dateien sollen nicht mit in der Jar sein. Ich koennt ihm hoechsten vorgeben, dass er die die txt Dateien irgendwo im Verhaeltnis zu den jar Dateien abspeichert(also jar in /???/programm/ und txt in /???/programm/config/).

Bissl bleod beschrieben, hoffe verstehst was ich meine...

danke fuer die Hilfe soweit!


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2008)

Der relative Pfad bezieht sich immer auf das Ausführungsverzeichnis (von dem Programm XY gestartet wurde), welche Information brauchst du sonst noch?


----------



## Bjoern123 (16. Okt 2008)

aber wenn ich den kompletten Pfad nicht angebete, hat Eclipse das immer nicht gefunden... also wie ganz oben geschrieben laeufts unter BlueJ, blos unter Eclipse meckert er dann immer, dass er die Dateien nicht findet...


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2008)

Willst du mich veräppeln? ???:L 


			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du einen relativen Pfad angibst bezieht sich der auf das Arbeitsverzeichnis. *In Eclipse wird dies in der Launch Konfiguration eingestellt*, in der fertigen Anwendung ist es abhängig davon, von wo das Programm gestartet wurde.


----------

